
How an Inmate Serving a Murder Sentence Made a Math Discovery - iamhamm
https://www.popularmechanics.com/science/a32502357/inmate-math-discovery-prison-continued-fractions/
======
ColinWright
This echoes the story told in Francis Su's talk, then essay, then book, on
"Mathematics for Human Flourishing". He starts by talking about Christopher
Jackson, who is also a guest of the penal system.

[0]
[https://www.francissu.com/flourishing](https://www.francissu.com/flourishing)

[1] [https://bobonbooks.com/2020/02/07/review-mathematics-for-
hum...](https://bobonbooks.com/2020/02/07/review-mathematics-for-human-
flourishing/)

[2] [https://yalebooks.yale.edu/book/9780300237139/mathematics-
hu...](https://yalebooks.yale.edu/book/9780300237139/mathematics-human-
flourishing)

